# Adobe Acrobat Flaw



## Ruler2112 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just learned about this and wanted to give everyone the head's up.  Apparently, there are a couple of flaws in Adobe Acrobat Reader that allow a malicious PDF to infect a windoze box with a virus.  Read more about it if you would lie to know more.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 16, 2010)

At any point in time for the last 10 years orso there have always been a number of security flaws in the Flash plugin. 

This is hardly news  And one of the reasons why I dislike flash and have it turned of by default on systems where it actually works ...


----------



## respite (Jan 17, 2010)

All of adobes products are riddled with security issues.


----------

